# New 8s NAMM 2019



## I play music (Jan 28, 2019)

Since I have barely seen any new 8s at NAMM 2019 I thought I'd make a thread to collect everything new, maybe something went under my radar.

We have the RG5328 and RG80E









and the new Cort multiscale




Is there any other new production 8 string?
Schecter - no, ESP - no, Jackson - no, ... I'm a bit disappointed


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2019)

Strandberg has a couple new 8s.


----------



## Joan Maal (Jan 29, 2019)

Don't forget the new Larada by Tosin


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2019)

man, life is hard


----------



## I play music (Jan 29, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Strandberg has a couple new 8s.


The new Standard line? The Per Nilsson model has not yet been announced as available for sale, has it?


Joan Maal said:


> Don't forget the new Larada by Tosin


From what I've this is no production guitar, more like a semi custom shop thing. And from what we've seen so far I'd rather be careful and not throw money at them unless it's an already produced guitar one can try before buying. 


bulb said:


> man, life is hard


Yes, totally agree. You have such a hard time finding the best color for your Lamborghini, I have such a hard time finding my perfect 8 string


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2019)

I play music said:


> The new Standard line? The Per Nilsson model has not yet been announced as available for sale, has it?



There was the Sarah Longfield, as well as the True Temperament and neck-through Bodens.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 29, 2019)

Not 100% it counts but Jackson respecced the multiscale 8 they introduced last year.


----------



## I play music (Jan 29, 2019)

Triple-J said:


> Not 100% it counts but Jackson respecced the multiscale 8 they introduced last year.


That's a 7...


----------



## j3ps3 (Jan 29, 2019)

I play music said:


> That's a 7...



4 + 4 = 7


----------



## RiksRiks (Jan 29, 2019)

I play music said:


> That's a 7...


wat


----------



## I play music (Jan 29, 2019)

j3ps3 said:


> 4 + 4 = 7





RiksRiks said:


> wat


I think he edited the post, if you look at my quote of the post you see it. Anyways, personally I'm more looking at something higher quality. In that price range I'd rather look for something used. Which I might do anyway.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Jan 29, 2019)

Does anyone know how much the Corts go for? I haven't been able to find pricing anywhere. 

That Lambo orange Ibby is gorgeous.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2019)

Rational Gaze said:


> Does anyone know how much the Corts go for? I haven't been able to find pricing anywhere.
> 
> That Lambo orange Ibby is gorgeous.



Not a lot, as they're supposed to undercut similar Ibanez, Schecter, LTD, etc. 

They don't seem to be for sale yet. 

The 7-string fanned model from last year went for about $750.


----------



## bulb (Jan 29, 2019)

I play music said:


> Yes, totally agree. You have such a hard time finding the best color for your Lamborghini, I have such a hard time finding my perfect 8 string



No, my problem is real, and it’s a matter of serious importance that could threaten the very nature of reality. Yours isn’t. The yellow is growing on me, maybe you need to check out an Abasi.


----------



## I play music (Jan 29, 2019)

bulb said:


> No, my problem is real, and it’s a matter of serious importance that could threaten the very nature of reality. Yours isn’t. The yellow is growing on me, maybe you need to check out an Abasi.


Oh yeah I totally understand. I'd suggest you to have a look at a green one, green has always be a favourite of mine. And then you could get an Ibanez RGR5227MFX with the matching color so you'd also have a great guitar, wouldn't that be awesome? 

Thanks for the tip, I've already seen the yellow Abasi and while I liked the color I've heard from hearsay that the build quality might be similar to the Misha Mansoor Bulb Attack overdrive and if that is true then the guitar costs like 10 times as much as what other of similar quality cost. If the Abasi Larada was around 300€, it could be some serious competition for the Harley Benton multiscale 8 though


----------



## SurelyTheEnd (Jan 30, 2019)

Kinda want that new RG80E...


----------



## jephjacques (Feb 7, 2019)

That prestige RG is very tempting. I still miss my old 2228a and this one doesn't have a hideous burl top.


----------



## bulb (Feb 24, 2019)

j3ps3 said:


> 4 + 4 = 7


my favorite deadmau5 album!


----------



## Schectersilence (Feb 27, 2019)

Thoughts on the new 8 from Ibanez? Personally not keen on that finish for some reason. I like the 652 with a very similar finish, but the 8 string one is just not my favourite (looks kinda worse in person maybe.. not sure).


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2019)

Came for the 8s, stayed for the salt!


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Feb 28, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Came for the 8s, stayed for the salt!



And the bad maths!

A couple years ago, I bought an RGA8 on the cheap trying to refinish it in that exact orange. Guess I don't need to try that again.


----------



## exo (Mar 29, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not a lot, as they're supposed to undercut similar Ibanez, Schecter, LTD, etc.
> 
> They don't seem to be for sale yet.
> 
> The 7-string fanned model from last year went for about $750.




Bump because a “check these threads out” email from SSO hit my mailbox this morning.......

I actually have last year’s 7 string model, they were usually priced at $750, but could be had new for less. I paid $650.

It’s a nice guitar, on par with other stuff in the “$750- $1k” bracket, and the only quibble I have with mine is that the parallel fret is 12, which is not ideal for lower register comfort. Looks like that has been fixed with the 2019 update unless my eyes deceive me.


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Mar 29, 2019)

I


I play music said:


> Since I have barely seen any new 8s at NAMM 2019 I thought I'd make a thread to collect everything new, maybe something went under my radar.
> 
> Is there any other new production 8 string?
> Schecter - no, ESP - no, Jackson - no, ... I'm a bit disappointed



TBH, no need really. I think its a saturated market to the point where being able to find a real quality instrument at a decent price is becoming harder and harder. The divide between low end and hi end is narrowing to the point where mid level instruments aren’t really produced anymore. That sounds a little cynical but think about the quality of Ibanez and ESP in the 80’s/90’s versus now...its almost like different companies. And if you want it to be the same, you gotta pay through the nose...

IMHO ERG’s should be finding an equilibrium by now, so i think the lack of “new” (read that sarcastically lol) models is a good sign. Luthiers are able to focus now back on making guitars, instead of trying to outthink or outsmart competition. I think ERG’s have been explored fully, and its time to dial back down a little, log out of the custom shop guitar builder, and start playing guitar again! 

Anyone else see it that way or am i out of line?


----------

